# What is this? Off to the vet.



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Posting this quickly from work to see if anyone has a clue as to what this could be. This morning before I left home, I noticed that Odie has a BRIGHT red spot on her belly which showed up out nowhere. It's so red that at first I thought it was blood and tried to wipe it off. She's not bothered by it at all, and doesn't care when I touch it. Could this be ringworm? I have a couple of spots on my chest (which I've had before and clear up with a prescription cream) right now, but they're not red like hers is. Could she have potentially caught something from me? I made her a vet appointment for tomorrow afternoon to get checked out, poor girl. 

Any ideas?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe she got bite my a nasty bug? That looks painful


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So sorry for Odie! I'm curious to see what the vet says, but if I had to say, I wouldn't think ringworm.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

doesn't look like ring worm, that is usually a perfect circle.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I would say its probably a bite, or maybe impetigo?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like a bug bite that bruised.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes it looks like a bite that she's maybe nibbled and bruised the skin around.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

It is a bug bite, just put some bendryl on it she be fine, my dogs get this lot.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

That doesn't look like ring worm. I also think it looks like some type of bruise.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nasty bug bite. I've seen that on my golden. I just put some Neosporin or something similar and it went away.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you guys! I think you're right that it could be a bite, as the redness has become less intense and has now changed shape. I've cancelled her vet appointment and we're going out to pick up some benadryl right now. 

It would make sense that it could be a bite. We have a TON of red ants around here in our complex at the moment and we walk around here in the mornings. I got bit by one a few weeks ago and reacted pretty badly to it. My poor Odie! Hoping that the benadryl will help.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh, here's the before pic and what it looks like now. Odie's not going to be happy that I'm flashing her lady parts around the internet.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks better! I agree bug bite too. 

Ringworm is contagious dog to human and human to do though  but does not look like it at all


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Poor Odie! I'm sorry that I don't know what that is but I hope it goes away asap!! Kisses booboo!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Poor Odor I'm glad the redness is subsiding and hope she heals very quickly so mama doesn't have to worry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Looks better! I agree bug bite too.
> 
> Ringworm is contagious dog to human and human to do though  but does not look like it at all


Haha uh-oh! I found my prescription from last time and started using it. Hope I don't give it to Odie, as I'm pretty sure that's what I have. Don't know why it loves me! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So I went to the drug store to look for Benadryl and I couldn't find any that didn't have additives. I have some tablets at home already that have these ingredients: 

Diphenhydramine Hydrochloride

Celluloses, dicalcium phosphate, D&C Red No. 27, polyethylene glycol, polysorbate, starch, stearic acid, titanium dioxide, wax, zinc stearate. 

Has anyone been able to find some with less ingredients or is this as good as it gets? The liquids all had alcohol in them so I thought it would be better to give her 1/5 of one of these 25 mg pills. What do you think? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

How's it looking? I have no idea what that is, but just wondering how she's doing?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

teetee said:


> How's it looking? I have no idea what that is, but just wondering how she's doing?


She's doing good, although I think that she's getting a few hives in that area. The redness is still down though.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Ahhh! I just looked again and it's totally changed and is not as red but looking worse and much bigger. Going to call the vet in the morning to see if we can get that appointment back.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Poor baby girl! It looks like there is a hole in the middle of the redness? The best I can tell it looks like a bite. Ant bites fester, but maybe that's just a fresh bite. Spider bites will sometime cause that. It could have been any bug, though. If it itches or bothers her, she'll chew at it, making it worse. Or scratch it. I know my troop are like contortionist, they can scratch pretty much anywhere on their body. If it's spreading, hives, etc, it's probably best to have her seen. 

You can usually get Children's Benadryl, suspension liquid at Walmart, Target, CVS, walgreens, any drug store. I'd look for the one with no dyes, no alcohol. I keep this as a part of my doggie emergency kit. If you can't find any in your area, let me know and I'll get you some at Walmart and send it to you. 

I hope all is well with Ms. Angel Odie. Kisses and hugs sweet little girl. 

I've been crazy busy, but will check for an update. 

xxxxx


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

oh no! Hope she is okay! I know she will be. let us know if you end up at the vet and what they say.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hope she feels better! Let us know what the Vet says. 

Did you check the children's benadryl?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I checked the children's Benadryl and it was bubble gum flavoured and had dyes in it, but I only looked in one drug store. 

Now it's looking an awful lot like the pics of ringworm. It's become much bigger and the inside is more pink while the outside has a ring of red. I set my alarm this morning to call the vet and they are able to squeeze her in this afternoon. Phew! I would have felt really bad about cancelling it if they couldn't get her in. Unfortunately her regular vet is on vacay, but I'm just glad she'll be seeing someone. I'll let you know what happens!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

possibly a tick bite. let us know how you make out


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Thank you everyone! I checked the children's Benadryl and it was bubble gum flavoured and had dyes in it, but I only looked in one drug store.
> 
> Now it's looking an awful lot like the pics of ringworm. It's become much bigger and the inside is more pink while the outside has a ring of red. I set my alarm this morning to call the vet and they are able to squeeze her in this afternoon. Phew! I would have felt really bad about cancelling it if they couldn't get her in. Unfortunately her regular vet is on vacay, but I'm just glad she'll be seeing someone. I'll let you know what happens!


Easy way to check for ringworm, take a black light and shine it on the mark if it glows it is ringworm 

Ultraviolet Light Used in Diagnosing Ringworm | eHow


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Hugs Odie!!!

I hope the vet figures it out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Easy way to check for ringworm, take a black light and shine it on the mark if it glows it is ringworm
> 
> Ultraviolet Light Used in Diagnosing Ringworm | eHow


Thank you! I just tried it on myself, and it looks shiny around the edges, but Odie's doesn't. Maybe it's just a coincidence that we both have something at the same time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's some updated pics. 




















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Ouchy! Poor baby girl x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't like the looks of that, it may be a tick, did you notice anything on her previously. Even still the tick may have fallen off. Google the red ring with tick bites


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

cpaoline said:


> I don't like the looks of that, it may be a tick, did you notice anything on her previously. Even still the tick may have fallen off. Google the red ring with tick bites


Thanks! It does look like it could be that too, doesn't it. We do have ticks here, although our main tick season should be complete. Doesn't mean they still aren't around though! Thankfully ticks carrying Lyme disease are less common here than on the coast.

Vet appointment is in 3 hours. Can't come soon enough! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hm please let us know what the verdict is


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The outer rim is starting to look like ringworm. But the shape has me stumped. Please let us know. xxx


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Hope you get some answers. That looks painful. Poor girl  xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay, just saw the vet. It is definitely not ringworm, as the vet said that it never starts the way hers did (showed him the pic). He said there's definitely no tick there, but he does think that it could be a bug bite, or something that poked and irritated her like grass, etc. 

He gave us a skin cleanser and an anti-inflammatory/anti-bacterial/anti-fungal cream to put on and told us to keep an eye on it and give them a call back in a week. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Glad its nothing serious. .


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

cpaoline said:


> Glad its nothing serious. .


Me too! I was really worried for a bit. Still not out of the clear, but I feel better that the vet and his tech didn't seem too worried about it at all. 

Forgot to add that she was the star of the vet clinic! Everyone wanted to say hi to her. The vet was a different one than we usually see and he was astounded by how healthy and soft Odie's coat is. He kept saying "I haven't seen a coat this beautiful on a dog for a long long time" and made the tech come over to touch it. Haha! The tech came back after when we were paying to ask what she eats. I was so proud. Haha


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Proud mama and great news woohoo


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Hhhahaa...thats awesome. ..


----------



## Chi-mom-2B (Nov 7, 2012)

I am very relieved to hear it went well today! Hope it clears up in no time 
Ok, I do have to ask, just WHAT do you feed Odie? LOL


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Chi-mom-2B said:


> I am very relieved to hear it went well today! Hope it clears up in no time
> Ok, I do have to ask, just WHAT do you feed Odie? LOL


Thanks, me too! It's not any worse than before, which is good. Haha she eats so many different foods! She eats three kinds of grain free Acana kibble, Ziwipeak, Weruva paw lickin' chicken wet food and raw a few times a week.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Me too! I was really worried for a bit. Still not out of the clear, but I feel better that the vet and his tech didn't seem too worried about it at all.
> 
> Forgot to add that she was the star of the vet clinic! Everyone wanted to say hi to her. The vet was a different one than we usually see and he was astounded by how healthy and soft Odie's coat is. He kept saying "I haven't seen a coat this beautiful on a dog for a long long time" and made the tech come over to touch it. Haha! The tech came back after when we were paying to ask what she eats. I was so proud. Haha


aww Odie the superstar! I'm so happy to hear she's okay.:hello1:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

She's all better now! We only did about a day and a half of the cleanser and cream and it started working almost immediately and took the swelling down and now it's just a tiny little bug bite mark.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yayyyy! So happy to hear that Odie is doing better! xxx


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks just like a black fly bite. My boys at times get them when they go to woodsy places and horse trails. 


Big kiss to Odessa's booboo!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Looks just like a black fly bite. My boys at times get them when they go to woodsy places and horse trails.
> 
> 
> Big kiss to Odessa's booboo!


Odie says thanks friend! You know me, when I first saw the red spot I freaked out a little bit and was scared it was a growth. So so so happy that she's all better, my little muffin. It's fairly woodsy on the one side of where we live so I'm sure it could have been something like that.


----------

